# Teaching at WSU



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

I've recently applied to WSU, any advice on the region, university, for an American?

Thanks....


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

crymdoc said:


> I've recently applied to WSU, any advice on the region, university, for an American?
> 
> Thanks....


Where and what is WSU?


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Walter Sisulu University, S. Africa


----------

